# Hemisferio = ¿continente americano?



## Señor K

Sigamos con las consultas geográficas... 

En esta entrada de la Fundéu de 2012 sobre escribir los hemisferios con minúsculas, al final hacen esta declaración:

_"En América se emplea _Hemisferio_ para referirse específicamente al continente americano, y en este caso, al tener valor antonomástico, puede escribirse con mayúscula inicial"_.

La consulta es simple: ¿es así? ¿En algún país de este lado del mundo se menciona al continente como "Hemisferio"?   (porque, aclaro, distinto es decir "en nuestro hemisferio" o alguna frase similar).

Como siempre, muchas gracias de antemano por sus valiosos comentarios.


----------



## Mister Draken

En Argentina, no.

Además, el continente americano está en dos hemisferios. No le veo sentido llamarlo "hemisferio".


----------



## Azarosa

Y aún si dijéramos "en nuestro hemisferio" (o "nuestro país" o "nuestro continente"), va en minúsculas. Lindo gazapito se mandó allí Fundeu.


----------



## Señor K

Mister Draken said:


> En Argentina, no.
> 
> Además, el continente americano está en dos hemisferios. No le veo sentido llamarlo "hemisferio".



Yo asumo que se refiere a los conceptos de "hemisferio oriental" y "hemisferio occidental", Míster, pero en fin. Coincido de todas maneras en que no le veo sentido tampoco.



Azarosa said:


> Y aún si dijéramos *"en nuestro hemisferio" (o "nuestro país" o "nuestro continente"), va en minúsculas*. Lindo gazapito se mandó allí Fundeu.



Exacto. Muy raro el concepto que expresa la fundación esta.


----------



## Quiviscumque

_Hemisferio_ es _media esfera_. Y, cortando la esfera astutamente, podemos conseguir que la única tierra que quede en un hemisferio sea la americana. Por eso no es extraño este uso, que incuso quedó consagrado en la Constitución de Cádiz:

_La nación española es la reunión de los españoles de ambos hemisferios._

Otra cosa es que haya que usar mayúscula al escribir _el hemisferio_ o _nuestro hemisferio_. En eso no estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Rocko!

La única que conozco que hace referencia al continente americano es: “_de este lado del hemisferio_”. Y la cuestión de si es correcta o no, no parece preocuparle a la gente por aquí.
En varios libros latinoamericanos se lee sobre la idea de “los países” pertenecientes a “este lado del hemisferio”.


----------



## Señor K

Quiviscumque said:


> _*(1)* Hemisferio_ es _media esfera_. Y, cortando la esfera astutamente, podemos conseguir que la única tierra que quede en un hemisferio sea la americana. Por eso no es extraño este uso, que incuso quedó consagrado en la Constitución de Cádiz:
> 
> _La nación española es la reunión de los españoles de ambos hemisferios._
> 
> *(2)* Otra cosa es que haya que usar mayúscula al escribir _el hemisferio_ o _nuestro hemisferio_. En eso no estoy de acuerdo.



Estamos completamente de acuerdo en *(1)*, estimado Quiviscumque, y estamos completamente de acuerdo en no estar de acuerdo con *(2)*.


----------



## jilar

Por lo visto es como cuando los españoles nos referimos a la parte de la península ibérica perteneciente a España como Península.

Península = España continental europea.
Hemisferio= América

Por ejemplo en los envíos:
Envíos a Península y Baleares gratis.

Las Canarias y Ceuta y Melilla no entran.


----------



## Rocko!

Usarlo con mayúscula y con significado de “continente americano” parece bastante ideológico. La OEA (Organización de los Estados Americanos) lo emplea así. Basta con entrar a su página web oficial y poner la palabra en su buscador interno para constatarlo (también usan la palabra para otros conceptos como “hemisferio occidental”, pero cuando aparece aislada y con _H_ mayúscula es siempre “continente americano”, al menos hasta donde vi).


----------



## lagartija68

Mister Draken said:


> En Argentina, no.
> 
> Además, el continente americano está en dos hemisferios. No le veo sentido llamarlo "hemisferio".


Hay hemisferio norte y sur, pero también oriental y occidental. América está en el hemisferio occidental. Gran parte del territorio de la Madre Patria, también. La línea divisoria es el Meridiano de Greenwich. Puede haber muchos modos de dividir el geoide, pero estos dos se usan para marcar latitud (N o S) o longitud (W o E).


----------



## Mister Draken

lagartija68 said:


> Hay hemisferio norte y sur, pero también orientel y occidental. América está en el hemisferio occidental. La linea divisoria es el Meridiano de Greenwich. Puede haber muchos modos de dividir el geoide, pero estos dos se usan para marcar latitud (N o S) o longitus (W o E).



Sí, gracias. Eso ha quedado claro. Sin embargo, la consulta original reflejaría que los americanos creemos y decimos que en el hemisferio occidental _sólo_ está un continente (nuestro continente) y eso no es cierto. Una parte de GB, una parte de Francia, toda Irlanda, todo Portugal, casi toda España y una parte de África pertenecen al hemisferio occidental. ¿O no?


----------



## jilar

Mister Draken said:


> Sí, gracias. Eso ha quedado claro. Sin embargo, la consulta original reflejaría que los americanos creemos y decimos que en el hemisferio occidental _sólo_ está un continente (nuestro continente) y eso no es cierto. Una parte de GB, una parte de Francia, toda Irlanda, todo Portugal, casi toda España y una parte de África pertenecen al hemisferio occidental. ¿O no?


Ese es el motivo de usarlo como nombre propio, que refiere a algo concreto (América) y no a lo que debería referir como palabra común.
Como palabra común harías referencia a toda esa mitad de la Tierra que queda en occidente. Y, claro, tendrías que concretarlo de algún modo: mi hemisferio, nuestro hemisferio, hemisferio occidental,...

De ese modo te refieres a toda la mitad de la Tierra.

Como nombre propio, y por tanto con mayúscula, solo al continente americano.

Lo dicho, es igual que hablar de la Península para referirse a la España peninsular.
Si solo decimos "península", se podría referir a cualquier península del mundo. A Corea, Florida,...

No sé cómo hacen los portugueses porque también hay parte en esa península ibérica y luego las islas. Y tampoco sé las reglas del portugués aquí, pero si actúa de algún modo como nombre propio debería llevar mayúscula.

Aunque veo que la Fundéu dice:



Señor K said:


> _*puede* escribirse con mayúscula inicial"_.



Eso implica que es opcional.


----------



## Palomi666

Tal vez podemos dividir la esfera en otras mitades… transversalmente… jujuju


----------



## Penyafort

No sabía de este uso y espero que no sea utilizado por contraposición a España, puesto que la mayor parte de esta se encuentra en el mismo hemisferio occidental, como bien me recuerda el arco de Greenwich cuando paso por la autopista de Zaragoza. 

El único país hispanohablante que quedaría en otro hemisferio sería Guinea Ecuatorial.


----------



## juanjorel

Sí, aparentemente sí. Por ejemplo esta nota:

*En un panorama complejo la democracia es un activo para el Hemisferio*

El Hemisferio, sería "nuestro hemisferio", que es una forma que parece un tanto coloquial, pero ya instalada, es como decir "nuestro lado del mundo", o "de este lado del Atlántico", en contraposición al resto de los continentes.


----------



## Palomi666

Mister Draken said:


> Sí, gracias. Eso ha quedado claro. Sin embargo, la consulta original reflejaría que los americanos creemos y decimos que en el hemisferio occidental _sólo_ está un continente (nuestro continente) y eso no es cierto. Una parte de GB, una parte de Francia, toda Irlanda, todo Portugal, casi toda España y una parte de África pertenecen al hemisferio occidental. ¿O no?



Y si marcas la divsión en el océano Atlántico, ¿dónde queda la línea divisoria del otro lado?


----------



## Mister Draken

Palomi666 said:


> Y si marcas la divsión en el océano Atlántico, ¿dónde queda la línea divisoria del otro lado?



¿En la costa oriental u ocidental del Atlántico? ¿Y por qué habría de dividirse en el Atlántico?


----------



## Ballenero

Es posible que ese concepto de hemisferio sea consecuencia del Tratado de Tordesillas (1494).
Hay que mirar este asunto con ojos medievales, el meridiano de Greenwich no se tomó como meridiano cero hasta el siglo XIX.
Antiguamente el meridiano cero estaba en El Hierro (islas Canarias).
En aquella época no había mapas precisos y las magnitudes de medición variaban según se considerara el tamaño de la Tierra.
Así pues, no resultaría extraño que los españoles se refirieran a las tierras americanas (Las Indias Occidentales, en ese momento) como nuestro hemisferio.
Más tarde Portugal se apropió de zonas que no le correspondían.
Con el tiempo lo que entraba dentro de esa denominación iría mutando hasta lo que tenemos hoy.


----------



## Palomi666

Mister Draken said:


> ¿En la costa oriental u ocidental del Atlántico? ¿Y por qué habría de dividirse en el Atlántico?


Para no partir España por el meridiano de Greenwich


----------



## Palomi666

Ballenero said:


> Es posible que ese concepto de hemisferio sea consecuencia del Tratado de Tordesillas (1494).
> Hay que mirar este asunto con ojos medievales, el meridiano de Greenwich no se tomó como meridiano cero hasta el siglo XIX.
> Antiguamente el meridiano cero estaba en El Hierro (islas Canarias).
> En aquella época no había mapas precisos y las magnitudes de medición variaban según se considerara el tamaño de la Tierra.
> Así pues, no resultaría extraño que los españoles se refirieran a las tierras americanas (Las Indias Occidentales, en ese momento) como nuestro hemisferio.
> Más tarde Portugal se apropió de zonas que no le correspondían.
> Con el tiempo lo que entraba dentro de esa denominación iría mutando hasta lo que tenemos hoy.



¿Portugal se apropió de zonas que no le correspondían?

Oh, ya veo…

https://clistenes.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/reparto-mundo.jpg

Hoy he aprendido algo


----------



## Doraemon-

Jamás lo he visto.
Sí se suele hablar a veces de "hemisferio occidental" para referirse principalmente a América, y "oriental" al viejo mundo (aunque realmente el límite estaría en el meridiano de Greenwich y no en el Atlántico), pero "hemisferio" sin más, pues no. Igual en algún contexto muy específico, si hablas en América y dices "el hemisferio" (_no se vio nunca nada igual en el hemisferio_, por decir algo) se sobreentendería que te refieres a aquél en el que estás, igual que si dices "en el país" te refieres por contexto a aquel en el que te encuentras o del que estás hablando, pero no porque "hemisferio" sea específicamente América, vaya, sino por el contexto que rodea al hablante.

Y sí, es arbitrario dividir el mundo en occidental y oriental siendo esférico, dependerá desde dónde lo mires una mitad estará al este/oeste de la otra, y al revés del otro lado, pero bueno, es lo que se hace queramos o no.


----------



## Terio

Tal vez venga de este tipo de mapas : https://c8.alamy.com/compfr/fdx4ft/...ountain-heights-1938-carte-vintage-fdx4ft.jpg


----------



## Mister Draken

Terio said:


> Tal vez venga de este tipo de mapas : https://c8.alamy.com/compfr/fdx4ft/...ountain-heights-1938-carte-vintage-fdx4ft.jpg


Puede ser, pero si te fijas bien en el primer hemisferio (occidental) entra Nueza Zelandia (no pertenece al continente americano) y el extremo oriental de Rusia (estrecho de Behring) que tampoco pertenece al continente americano.


----------



## Palomi666

¿No puede ser una manera aproximada de decirlo?

Si partes por el Atántico y por el Pacífico, más o menos América queda en un lado.

Claro, también tenemos las islas del Pacífico y la Antártida…


----------



## Mister Draken

Palomi666 said:


> ¿No puede ser una manera aproximada de decirlo?
> 
> Si partes por el Atántico y por el Pacífico, más o menos América queda en un lado.
> 
> Claro, también tenemos las islas del Pacífico y la Antártida…



En las ciencias, incluida la geografía, las "maneras aproximadas" no son válidas. Se busca rigor y precisión.
Hay que admitir que la forma de dividir el planeta es arbitraria (puede hacerse en cualquier meridiano, y lo que se incluye o excluye varía). Pero una vez que se hace, que se escoge un meridiano, el "más o menos" deja de ser posible.


----------



## juanjorel

Creo que esta palabra se usa más bien en el ámbito periodístico y político, y creería que es una adopción americana y bastante reciente, y también me inclino a pensar que es por una cuestión aproximada o “práctica”, incluso me suena norteamericana, pero no lo sé, no tengo ninguna información.


----------



## Calambur

Señor K said:


> En esta entrada de la Fundéu de 2012 sobre escribir los hemisferios con minúsculas, al final hacen esta declaración:
> 
> _"En América se emplea _Hemisferio_ para referirse específicamente al continente americano, y en este caso, al tener valor antonomástico, puede escribirse con mayúscula inicial"_.


Hola.

Yo les diría a quienes eso escriben que hagan lo mismo que hago yo: que especifiquen.
En América ¿dónde?

Porque, así como yo digo "la Argentina es muy grande..." y de inmediato aclaro que mis dichos valen sólo para esta zona de la Argentina, pues, que ellos también aclaren.
En América, ¿dónde?

Por aquí, en la zona de la Argentina donde vivo, no recuerdo haber oído eso.
Que digan dónde.

Saludos._


----------



## swift

Calambur said:


> En América ¿dónde?


Yo sería más exigente: ¿en qué documentos y qué autores?


----------



## Señor K

Calambur said:


> Hola.
> 
> Yo les diría a quienes eso escriben que hagan lo mismo que hago yo: que especifiquen.
> En América ¿dónde?





swift said:


> Yo sería más exigente: ¿en qué documentos y qué autores?



No puedo estar más de acuerdo con ambos. Así vemos el contexto geográfico y cultural en la cual se ha dicho -supuestamente- esta aseveración que -hasta el momento- nadie de este foro cosmopolita ha hecho suya.


----------



## juanjorel

Calambur said:


> Hola.
> 
> Yo les diría a quienes eso escriben que hagan lo mismo que hago yo: que especifiquen.
> En América ¿dónde?
> 
> Porque, así como yo digo "la Argentina es muy grande..." y de inmediato aclaro que mis dichos valen sólo para esta zona de la Argentina, pues, que ellos también aclaren.
> En América, ¿dónde?
> 
> Por aquí, en la zona de la Argentina donde vivo, no recuerdo haber oído eso.
> Que digan dónde.
> 
> Saludos._





swift said:


> Yo sería más exigente: ¿en qué documentos y qué autores?





Señor K said:


> No puedo estar más de acuerdo con ambos. Así vemos el contexto geográfico y cultural en la cual se ha dicho -supuestamente- esta aseveración que -hasta el momento- nadie de este foro cosmopolita ha hecho suya.


¿No leyeron lo que escribí? Yo pude el link a una nota periodística que lo utiliza, y si se toman el tiempo de buscar en google van a encontrar más. Se usa. Averigüen


----------



## swift

Señor K said:


> Así vemos el contexto geográfico y cultural


Y geopolítico. La proverbial parquedad de la FundéuRAE resulta irrisoria.


----------



## Palomi666

Mister Draken said:


> En las ciencias, incluida la geografía, las "maneras aproximadas" no son válidas. Se busca rigor y precisión.
> Hay que admitir que la forma de dividir el planeta es arbitraria (puede hacerse en cualquier meridiano, y lo que se incluye o excluye varía). Pero una vez que se hace, que se escoge un meridiano, el "más o menos" deja de ser posible.



Dónde está el rigor en “Occidente”, cuando decimos 15 días para 2 semanas, o cuando dicen “América” en lugar de Estados Unidos, o “las Américas”.

Que se use la palabra “hemisferio” no quiere decir que sea matemáticamente un hemisferio.

La Tierra ni siquiera es una esfera perfecta.

¿Quién ha escogido un meridiano?


----------



## Mister Draken

Palomi666 said:


> Dónde está el rigor en “Occidente”, cuando decimos 15 días para 2 semanas, o cuando dicen “América” en lugar de Estados Unidos, o “las Américas”.
> 
> Que se use la palabra “hemisferio” no quiere decir que sea matemáticamente un hemisferio.
> 
> La Tierra ni siquiera es una esfera perfecta.
> 
> ¿Quién ha escogido un meridiano?



Bueno, los ejemplos son arbitrarios. Para mí, quince días son 2 semanas y 1 día. Jamás uso "América" para Estados Unidos y muchos menos "las Américas". No tienen ningún rigor.

Volvamos al tema. Se ha escogido el Meridiano de Greenwich. Y se podría haber elegido cualquiera, siempre y cuando las dos mitades sean iguales (geográficamente, no matemáticamente).


----------



## jilar

juanjorel said:


> Se usa. Averigüen


Yo te lo rescato:


juanjorel said:


> Sí, aparentemente sí. Por ejemplo esta nota:
> 
> *En un panorama complejo la democracia es un activo para el Hemisferio*
> 
> El Hemisferio, sería "nuestro hemisferio", que es una forma que parece un tanto coloquial, pero ya instalada, es como decir "nuestro lado del mundo", o "de este lado del Atlántico", en contraposición al resto de los continentes.



Y yo vuelvo a repetir lo dicho, pero ahora pego lo que dicen los académicos:
mayúsculas | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas

"... También se escriben con inicial mayúscula algunos de estos nombres genéricos cuando, por *antonomasia*, designan un lugar único y, por lo tanto, funcionan a modo de *nombre propio*. Estas antonomasias están lógicamente limitadas en su uso a la comunidad de hablantes que comparten una misma geografía, para los que la identificación de la referencia es inequívoca, como ocurre, por ejemplo, entre los chilenos, con _la Cordillera_ (por la cordillera de los Andes) o, entre los españoles, con _la Península_ (por el territorio peninsular español) o _el Estrecho_ (por el estrecho de Gibraltar)..."

Ahora bien, yo desconocía la existencia de este concepto, Hemisferio=América, y menos todavía sé el origen de la división geográfica, pero lo seguro es que, lingüísticamente, se trata de un proceso de antonomasia.
Por lo tanto ese nombre común que se toma (aquí sería hemisferio) puede tener un significado muy diferente cuando se vuelve nombre propio, Hemisferio=América, y solo ese continente, independientemente de que sea o no posible dividir un hemisferio para que solo abarque tal continente.

Como español el ejemplo más cercano que conozco es el ya apuntado. Escribir Península (en principio la península ibérica incluye todo Portugal continental, toda España continental, Gibraltar, Andorra y una mínima zona de Francia -el mayor estrechamiento se produce en territorio francés) implica que de todo ese territorio antes indicado eliminamos todos excepto la España continental o peninsular.

Pues se hace lo mismo con Hemisferio= América y únicamente ese continente.

No hay más.

Bueno, sí,  el "puede" que anota Fundéu tendría que ser un "debe".


----------



## Palomi666

Mister Draken said:


> Bueno, los ejemplos son arbitrarios. Para mí, quince días son 2 semanas y 1 día. Jamás uso "América" para Estados Unidos y muchos menos "las Américas". No tienen ningún rigor.
> 
> Volvamos al tema. Se ha escogido el Meridiano de Greenwich. Y se podría haber elegido cualquiera, siempre y cuando las dos mitades sean iguales (geográficamente, no matemáticamente).



¿Lo ha escogido la Fundéu el meridiano de Greenwich?

Se pregunta por el uso de esa expresión; ¿están aplicando los que la usan el rigor que tú esperas? No todo el mundo habla con ese rigor en todo momento.


----------



## Palomi666

jilar said:


> Yo te lo rescato:
> 
> 
> Y yo vuelvo a repetir lo dicho, pero ahora pego lo que dicen los académicos:
> mayúsculas | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas
> 
> "... También se escriben con inicial mayúscula algunos de estos nombres genéricos cuando, por *antonomasia*, designan un lugar único y, por lo tanto, funcionan a modo de *nombre propio*. Estas antonomasias están lógicamente limitadas en su uso a la comunidad de hablantes que comparten una misma geografía, para los que la identificación de la referencia es inequívoca, como ocurre, por ejemplo, entre los chilenos, con _la Cordillera_ (por la cordillera de los Andes) o, entre los españoles, con _la Península_ (por el territorio peninsular español) o _el Estrecho_ (por el estrecho de Gibraltar)..."
> 
> Ahora bien, yo desconocía la existencia de este concepto, Hemisferio=América, y menos todavía sé el origen de la división geográfica, pero lo seguro es que, lingüísticamente, se trata de un proceso de antonomasia.
> Por lo tanto ese nombre común que se toma (aquí sería hemisferio) puede tener un significado muy diferente cuando se vuelve nombre propio, Hemisferio=América, y solo ese continente, independientemente de que sea o no posible dividir un hemisferio para que solo abarque tal continente.
> 
> Como español el ejemplo más cercano que conozco es el ya apuntado. Escribir Península (en principio la península ibérica incluye todo Portugal continental, toda España continental, Gibraltar, Andorra y una mínima zona de Francia -el mayor estrechamiento se produce en territorio francés) implica que de todo ese territorio antes indicado eliminamos todos excepto la España continental o peninsular.
> 
> Pues se hace lo mismo con Hemisferio= América y únicamente ese continente.
> 
> No hay más.
> 
> Bueno, sí,  el "puede" que anota Fundéu tendría que ser un "debe".



Buen razonamiento. En ese caso, me doy cuenta de que el apelativo se refiere sólo al contintente, por lo que, a pesar de decir “hemisferio”, no se considera el mar; o sea, no se considera un hemisferio propiamente dicho.

Yo tampoco conocía ese uso.


----------



## Rocko!

Quiviscumque said:


> cortando la esfera astutamente, podemos conseguir que la única tierra que quede en un hemisferio sea la americana.


   ¡Exacto!


jilar said:


> se trata de un proceso de antonomasia.
> Hemisferio=América
> No hay más.


   Una buena explicación, sencilla y clara


juanjorel said:


> ¿No leyeron lo que escribí?
> y si se toman el tiempo de buscar en google van a encontrar más. Se usa. Averigüen


   Cierto, evidencia no falta y hasta sobra.


----------



## Palomi666

Quiviscumque said:


> _Hemisferio_ es _media esfera_. Y, cortando la esfera astutamente, podemos conseguir que la única tierra que quede en un hemisferio sea la americana.



Para ser exactos, si se hace por meridianos, siempre habrá una parte de la Antártida.


----------



## Ballenero

Extracto del libro “Geografia y breve historia de la seccion Zulia desde su descubrimiento, 1499, hasta nuestros dias” por Silvestre Sanchez (1883).


----------

